

Three line batch file shows how to launch a command prompt with elevated privilege - kasajian
https://plus.google.com/+KennethKasajian/posts/1GefQEkus4f

======
zeeed
very handy.

but the fact that you need vbscript to do that makes me feel a bit nauseous

